# Commercial Maintenance



## RoofingKCMO (Dec 14, 2017)

We are kicking around the idea of starting a preventative maintenance program for our commercial roofing division. I am looking for suggestions on pricing, finding clients and pitching the program. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tetondreams (Feb 1, 2019)

You could do some research into what others charge with some phone calls to contractors you know have these programs. I think Kirberg does in St Louis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaker (May 3, 2018)

*Maintenance programs*

We launched a pretty robust maintenance program that's getting a lot of traction.
I boiled down price to a combination of about 5-6 factors that are drivers in my market including travel distance, safety rating, vegetation, roof complexity, etc.
Now we have a calculator I can use in the field to give a price on the spot.
Chas


----------

